# Swarm Time of Day



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello!
Is there a certain time of day that bees will swarm? Obviously they don't swarm at night (or do they??). Is it typically morning (10AM or earlier) or mid-day (10-2) or late day (3pm or later)? Have any of you experienced beeks notice a trend?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

My Neighbors swarmed unexpectedly the other day here in Va. at about 8:30 to 9:00 am. Hope it helps, been hot as the devil here. G


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I see many when I eat lunch.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

The times vary from year to year, it is usually between 10 and 4, with most of mine this year around 1 in the afternoon.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

I've had hives swarm in late afternoon. Weather can impact an imminent swarm. Its going to be a long day if you sit out there waiting.......


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Usually after 10 am, but in extremely hot weather it can be earlier. Never seen a swarm come out on a totally cloudy day, although I'm sure it has happened to someone. John


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

At night? Bees can't fly at night. lol

Most of our calls are between 8am and 3pm.


----------



## beesintrees (Jan 25, 2013)

ericweller said:


> Hello!
> Is there a certain time of day that bees will swarm? Obviously they don't swarm at night (or do they??). Is it typically morning (10AM or earlier) or mid-day (10-2) or late day (3pm or later)? Have any of you experienced beeks notice a trend?
> Thanks in advance!


I've seen only 3 swarms - ever. First one May 20, 2013 2:30 PM. The first one took up residence in my swarm lure. Second was July 23 or 24, 2013 at 4:20 PM. The second swarm left a ferral hive I moved to a new location a day or two before they swarmed, and third one was July 30, 2013 at 11:30 AM. The third swarm was the same bees which left the second swarm. :scratch: The third swarm also moved into my lure box. Each time the weather was warm, breezy and sunny to partly cloudy.

bnt


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

jmgi said:


> Usually after 10 am, but in extremely hot weather it can be earlier. Never seen a swarm come out on a totally cloudy day, although I'm sure it has happened to someone. John


One of my hives swarmed on Memorial Day between rain storms. Went out to make sure nothing had blown over in the last round of wind and rain and and they started swarming as I approached, it was pouring rain again as I shook them from the tree they landed in.


----------

